# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Extreem heftige reactie door inademen van andermans wiet/cannabis.

## Blueveinsskin

Hoi,

Ten einde raad schrijf ik dit bericht in de hoop lotgenoten of mensen met tips of ervaring te vinden.
Ongeveer 2,5 jaar geleden verhuisde ik naar Amsterdam en inmiddels heb ik ondervonden dat ik telkens vreselijk heftige klachten krijg wanneer iemand drugs rookt in mijn omgeving.
Namelijk, eerst extreme duizeligheid, niet eens goed vooruit kunnen lopen, slecht kunnen ademen, pijnlijke spierkrampen en moeite met bewegen, wanneer ik beweeg of probeer te ademen vinden er een soort van klikken plaats in vooral nek en rug. 
Mijn vriend en ik proberen te verhuizen maar we hebben geen groot budget.
Sinds kort heeft mijn onder buurvrouw haar vriend in haar woning wonen die constant loopt te blowen.
Met haar heb ik al een gesprek gehad hierover en ze wilde wel zorgen dat hij verder weg zou gaan om te blowen maar nu blijkt dat hij het toch in en rond het huis doet.
Na dat gesprek met haar heb ik geen contact meer met haar kunnen krijgen en de vriend neemt mijn klachten totaal niet serieus dus hij gaat z'n gang.
Woningbouw en politie kunnen niks betekenen want het is niet illegaal wat hij doet.
Nou heb ik zelfs al eens 112 gebeld omdat de aanval zo heftig was dat ik me geen raad meer wist.
De klachten houden ook heel lang aan en beinvloeden mijn dagelijks leven, mijn nachtrust en mijn gesteldheid.
Ook merk ik dat ik slecht kan nadenken en handelingen niet goed kan verrichten.
Ik zette bijvoorbeeld op mijn werk de koffiepot van de machine niet terug onder de machine maar in de keukenkast omdat ik minder controle over mijn hooft en lichaam lijk te hebben.
Constant voel ik de druk in mijn spieren en m'n handen trillen en ik ben gewoon totaal niet mezelf.
Wanneer de aanval net is begonnen kan ik wel over de grond rollen van de pijn, kramp en ademhalingsproblemen en de chaos in m'n hoofd.
Nu ik dit typ zit ik ook te tollen.
Ik zou heel graag willen dat mijn klachten eens serieus worden genomen want artsen lijken het allemaal niet te snappen en geven mijn Asperger (vorm van Autisme) de schuld dus is het psychisch.
Maar het blijkt regelmatig dat ik eerst de klachten ondervind en er later pas achter kom dat er inderdaad geblowd werd.
Ik zal voor mijn muziek naar Amsterdam moeten blijven reizen eens per week en het ziet er ook niet naar uit dat mijn vriend en ik heel snel een nieuwe goedkope huurwoning gaan vinden dus blijf ik voorlopig deze vreselijke symptomen dagelijks houden.
Ook buiten mijn woning krijg ik regelmatig te maken met blowende mensen op straat, in het bushokje, de metro of waar dan ook.
Hopelijk is er iemand die misschien meer weet hierover en een reactie kan geven op mijn verhaal.
Bedankt!

-Blueveinsskin.

----------

